# Latest Cuts



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks to my cousin I had a place to work for a little bit and was able to finish a sign or two and got three new orders. Here they are, in completion. Working on another one that I hope to have done in a day or two.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice Barb...
very nice...
where ya been Barb...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. Here there n yonder stick. I've lived in 5 different places just since January. Still trying to get a place to call home.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so you are not unpacking anymore...
why all the moves???...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Barb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Barb...
There were some Rot dye questions while you were away...
You being the Guru and all...

Router Forums - Search Results


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive work Barb


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

The signs look great !

Gary


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Technically I've had no place to call home in over 18 months. One of these days I'll tell the tale. As for the (lol) "rot" dye, I'll follow the link in a bit when I have more time


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Truly ready for my new garage/workshpp so I can stop working out of bags and trying to find my tools and supplies


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

just keeping up w/ my typonese... aka fat finger bottom pounding...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice work as always Barb! 

The questions about the rit dye were answered with a link to your post on how to use it techniques.

http://www.routerforums.com/sign-making/42045-utilizing-rit-dye-lettering.html


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Barb! Nice to see you again. Hope you get things sorted out so you can get out of that nomadic life style. 

Oh, and the signs are your usual fine effort. Very nice work.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Mike & Brian. 
I still have my Rit Dye, but have cone across problems lately when using on signs going outdoors. while it wiped right off with no damage to the sign, (because it had poly on it) I'm wondering if I got a bad batch or if I'm going to have to try and go with the Marsh Ink or acrylic for lettering and use the Rit for indoor only. idk yet. The last set of signs had Marsh Ink or acrylic in them for now, as the alternative for now.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

As always Barb nice job 
Hope to see more of your work soon.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks John :happy:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Can't say more than what the guys have said, great work again. Glad to see you're still around too.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Angie. Miss the gang here.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job Barb as always, very glad to see you are sort of back.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, you haven't lost your touch, beautiful signs.
On the dye, my late wife made victorian Lamp shades and used a lot of rit dye and she used it with white vinegar in it to set it in the fabric so it was semi- permanent .

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Ross, & Herb. 
Will think about that, Herb. I'll have to do a guinea pig sign and try it out.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Missed you - hope to see more stuff soon.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job as always. Glad to see you back. Was wondering what happened to you. Always like to see your work. Hope everything gets better


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great looking signs, Barb. And I'm glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Rob, Mary & Jim. Everything will work out Mary. It's in His Hands; He will make sure Ken & I have what we need. We just have to be patient. (Never been one of my strong suites so I'm doing some serious "growing" with this situation.)


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I know what you mean Barb, he tests us all we just have trust. Being tested right now. 4 weeks ago a storm went thru our town and it put a very big tree on and in our house. Now it is just wait for the insurance and contractors to get their butts in gear before we loose our minds. Have a great day


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Oy vey!! Sending the mending angels your way


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Barb, the contractors might need some mending if they don't get moving lol.


----------

